

Rethinking how we manage email development and transactional delivery - posabs
http://inker.position-absolute.com/

======
Mikechaos
Great feature list! Auto-deployment to litmus, that's just a bliss! I wish
we'd have Nunjucks to organise our multi-retailer white-labelled templates at
work! It just doesn't make any sense to manage it white string replace and a
hundred duplicated templates!

------
vlamanna
Very well done. I've been in the email industry for a number of years and
wished we had something like this back then.

~~~
posabs
Thanks! I hope it will help reduce the pain of coding emails.

